# login problem



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 6, 2017)

pkg  i386 installing seamonkey  _4 > _5 on my desktop [ I am writing from a backup ] has segfaulted seamonkey. As opera does not connect to the forums, I tried using Firefox. It seems firefox won't allow '2' etc to be entered, so I cannot log into the forums as it is in my username. Additionally, while trying to create a duplicate temporary account so something other than [seamonkey ON backup which is a rollback that I am using )can log in and search buildworld errors which are trying to fix the seamonkey no-build and pkg-segfault problems, date of birth input is also '2' not allowed... within firefox input areas.

opera... tls error connecting to forums

seamonkey _5 ... segfault

seamonkey _4 ... okay, as that is what I compose this post from at present, but if I upgrade it, here on the
backup, I am in difficulty UNLESS a reinstall or an
extensive rollback of ports...
firefox on the _4 machine... input OR registration errors, which buy the way also prevent search engine numeric key entry... so also a firefox bug.

a.  some workaround? email a mod to change one's
username? remove the date-of-birth requirement
during signups?  ... for the firefox issue.

Apologies if a transient issue.


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 6, 2017)

What FreeBSD version?  Or are we talking Windows (I'm a little confused)?

Thing is: Opera should be perfectly capable of connecting to these forums, both on Windows (as I'm doing right now) as well as on FreeBSD. If there are TLS errors then I can't help wonder if that could be caused by an outdated certificate because Opera normally uses the underlying certificate stores.

Next: SeaMonkey. You're talking about version 4 to 5. But SeaMonkey sits currently at version 2.46. On both Windows as well as the current branch of the Ports collection. So I also wonder what you mean with this?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 6, 2017)

ShelLuser said:


> What FreeBSD version?  Or are we talking Windows (I'm a little confused)?
> 
> Thing is: Opera should be perfectly capable of connecting to these forums, both on Windows (as I'm doing right now) as well as on FreeBSD. If there are TLS errors then I can't help wonder if that could be caused by an outdated certificate because Opera normally uses the underlying certificate stores.
> 
> Next: SeaMonkey. You're talking about version 4 to 5. But SeaMonkey sits currently at version 2.46. On both Windows as well as the current branch of the Ports collection. So I also wonder what you mean with this?


11.0-CURRENT april 2016
Opera has a the TLS versions partially disallowed
seamonkey-2.46_4   [using here]
seamonkey-2.46_5  [ on non-backup, segfaults] Nor will it build.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2017)

Upgrade to the full 11.0-RELEASE. 11-CURRENT is old and not supported any more.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 6, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Upgrade to the full 11.0-RELEASE. 11-CURRENT is old and not supported any more.



I did, completed this morning, to 12-HEAD...

/usr/bin/cc segfaults, some ports cannot build. seamonkey still segfaults, and
segfaults occur with cc to build it.
[may have fixed that with a file copy from backup, seamonkey
builds fail for .h [ clang or llvm header I think] reasons now.

pkg refuses to complete the "pkg upgrade" ... no ${ABI} or FreeBSD:12:x86-32 or FreeBSD:12:i386 that I try upgrades the pkg local.sqlite as usual, despite there being the files upstream... pkg -vv still shows v11.
...packagesite.txz downloads, uncompresses, but is wrong 
architecture  UNLESS it is still FreeBSD:11:i386 on the v12
system.  I wrote the mailing lists about that.

Additionally, Firefox refuses input with 2 and
many other numerals so is useless for most tasks. 
otter-browser installed, but does not run  : bus error...

None of these were an issue Feb 3 vs Feb 6...
..........
However, the post was originally about allowing 
simpler logins for the broken firefox text entry, an
entirely different topic. Sorry to mix them up
originally.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2017)

You upgraded to a different unsupported version. You really should have updated to 11.0-RELEASE.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

